# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تّفْسِيرُ: فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ ﻹِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اﷲَ ...

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ  اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ  وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا  ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالْأَزْلَامِ ذَلِكُمْ  فِسْقٌ الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ فَلَا  تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ  وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا  فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ( 3 ) سورة المائدة

*السَّادِسَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ : قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى :*  *فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي  مَخْمَصَةٍ* *يَعْنِي * *مَنْ دَعَتْهُ ضَرُورَةٌ إِلَى أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ * *وَسَائِرِ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ  فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ .* *وَالْمَخْمَصَةُ * *الْجُوعُ  وَخَلَاءُ  الْبَطْنِ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ . وَالْخَمْصُ ضُمُورُ الْبَطْنِ ،  وَرَجُلٌ خَمِيصٌ  وَخُمْصَانٌ وَامْرَأَةٌ خَمِيصَةٌ وَخُمْصَانَةٌ ؛  وَمِنْهُ  أَخْم**َصُ الْقَدَمِ ،  وَيُسْتَعْمَلُ كَثِيرًا فِي الْجُوعِ وَالْغَرَثِ ؛ قَالَ* *الْأَعْشَى* *:* 

 *تَبِيتُونَ فِي الْمَشْتَى مِلَاءً بُطُونُكُمْ ***  *وَجَارَاتُكُمْ غَرْثَى  يَبِتْنَ خَمَائِصَا 

* *أَيْ : مُنْطَوِيَاتٍ عَلَى الْجُوعِ قَدْ أَضْمَرَ  بُطُونَهُنَّ . وَقَالَ* *النَّابِغَةُ * *فِي خَمْصِ الْبَطْنِ مِنْ  جِهَةٍ ضُمْرِهِ :* 

 *وَالْبَطْنُ ذُو عُكَنٍ خَمِيصٌ لَيِّنٌ ***  *وَالنَّحْرُ تَنْفُجُهُ  بِثَدْيٍ مُقْعَدٍ 

* *وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ : خِمَاصُ الْبُطُونِ خِفَافُ  الظُّهُورِ . الْخِمَاصُ جَمْعُ الْخَمِيصِ الْبَطْنِ ،*  *وَهُوَ الضَّامِرُ . أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُمْ  أَعِفَّاءُ عَنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ ؛ وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيثُ :* *إِنَّ الطَّيْرَ تَغْدُو خِمَاصًا  وَتَرُوحُ بِطَانًا [لَوْ  أَنَّكُمْ تَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى حَقَّ تَوَكُّلِهِ ،  لَرَزَقَكُمْ كَمَا يَرْزُقُ الطَّيْرَ ، تَغْدُو خِمَاصًا ، وَتَرُوحُ  بِطَانًا. صححه الألباني]* *،  وَالْخَمِيصَةُ أَيْضًا ثَوْبٌ ؛ قَالَ* *الْأَصْمَعِيُّ * *:* *الْخَمَائِصُ  ثِيَابُ خَزٍّ أَوْ صُوفٍ مُعْلَمَةٍ ،  وَهِيَ سَوْدَاءُ ، كَانَتْ مِنْ  لِبَاسِ النَّاسِ ، وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ مَعْنَى  الِاضْطِرَارِ وَحُكْمُهُ  فِي الْبَ**قَرَةِ .* 

*السَّابِعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :*  *غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ  لِإِثْمٍ* *أَيْ : غَيْرَ  مَائِلٍ لِحَرَامٍ ، وَهُوَ بِمَعْنَى* *غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا  عَادٍ* *وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ  . وَالْجَنَفُ الْمَيْلُ ، وَالْإِثْمُ الْحَرَامُ ؛ وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ * *عُمَرَ* *رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : مَا تَجَانَفْنَا فِيهِ  لِإِثْمٍ ؛ أَيْ : مَا مِلْنَا  وَلَا تَعَمَّدْنَا وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُهُ : وَكُلُّ  مَائِلٍ فَهُوَ  مُتَجَانِفٍ وَجَنِفٍ . و**َقَرَأَ* *النَّخَعِيُّ * *وَيَحْيَى بْنُ وَثَّابٍ* *وَالسُّلَمِيُّ* *"* *مُتَجَنِّفٌ  " دُونَ أَلِفٍ ، وَهُوَ أَبْلَغُ فِي  الْمَعْنَى ، لِأَنَّ شَدَّ  الْعَيْنِ يَقْتَضِي مُبَالَغَةً وَتَوَغُّلًا فِي  الْمَعْنَى وَثُبُوتًا  لِحُكْمِهِ ؛ وَ**تَفَاعُلٌ إِنَّمَا هُوَ مُحَاكَاةُ الشَّيْءِ   وَالتَّقَرُّبُ مِنْهُ ؛ أَلَا تَرَاكَ أَنَّكَ إِذَا قُلْتَ : تَمَايَلَ  الْغُصْنُ  فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي تَأَوُّدًا** وَمُقَارَبَةَ  مَيْلٍ ، وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : تَمَيَّلَ  فَقَدْ ثَبَتَ حُكْمُ الْمَيْلِ ،  وَكَذَلِكَ تَصَاوَنَ الرَّجُلُ وَتَصَوَّنَ ،  وَتَعَاقَلَ وَتَعَقَّلَ ؛  فَالْمَ**عْنَى غَيْرُ مُتَعَمِّدٍ لِمَعْصِيَةٍ فِي مَقْصِدِهِ ؛  قَالَهُ* *قَتَادَةُ* *وَالشَّافِعِيُّ * *. 

**فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ* *أَيْ :  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ فَحَذَفَ ، وَأَنْشَدَ* *سِيبَوَيْهِ * *[* *الرَّجَزُ لِأَبِي النَّجْمِ الْعِجْلِيِّ ] : * 

 *قَدْ أَصْبَحَتْ أُمُّ الْخِيَارِ تَدَّعِي ** *  *عَلَيَّ ذَنْبًا كُلُّهُ لَمْ  أَصْنَعِ 

* *أَرَادَ  لَمْ أَصْنَعْهُ فَحَذَفَ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .

[جاء في الموسوعة الفقهية مانصه:* اتفق  الفقهاء على أن المضطر يباح  له أكل ما يسد الرمق ويأمن معه الموت ، كما  اتفقوا على أنه يحرم ما زاد على  الشبع ، واختلفوا في الشبع :

فذهب الحنفية والشافعية - في الأظهر عندهم  - والحنابلة - في أظهر  الروايتين - وابن الماجشون ، وابن حبيب من المالكية  : إلى أن المضطر لا  يأكل من الميتة إلا قدر سد الرمق، ولا يباح له الشبع ،  لأن آية : { فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه }  دلت على تحريم  الميتة ، واستثنت ما اضطر إليه ، فإذا اندفعت الضرورة لم  يحل له الأكل  للآية ، يحققه أن بعد سد رمقه كحاله قبل أن يضطر ، وثم لم  يبح له الأكل كذا  هاهنا .

وقال المالكية على المعتمد عندهم ، والشافعية في قول ،  والحنابلة في  الرواية الثانية : إن المضطر يباح له الشبع لإطلاق الآية ،  ولما روى جابر  بن سمرة : «أن  رجلا نزل الحرة فنفقت عنده ناقة فقالت له  امرأته : اسلخها حتى نقدد شحمها  ولحمها ونأكله ، فقال : حتى أسأل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله  فقال : هل عندك غنى يغنيك ؟ قال : لا ، قال :  فكلوها » ولم يفرق .
ولأن ما جاز سد الرمق منه جاز الشبع منه كالمباح ،  ولأن الضرورة ترفع  التحريم فيعود مباحا ، ومقدار الضرورة إنما هو من حالة  عدم القوت إلى حالة  وجوده حتى يجد .

قال ابن قدامة : يحتمل أن يفرق بين  ما إذا كانت الضرورة مستمرة وبين ما  إذا كانت مرجوة الزوال ، فما كانت  مستمرة كحالة الأعرابي الذي سأل رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاز الشبع ،  لأنه إذا اقتصر على سد الرمق عادت  الضرورة إليه عن قرب ، ولا يتمكن من  البعد مخافة الضرورة المستقبلة ويفضي  إلى ضعف بدنه ، وربما أدى ذلك إلى  تلفه ، بخلاف التي ليست مستمرة فإنه  يرجو الغنى عنها بما يحل .]


الإمام أبوعبدالله محمد بن أحمد الأنصاري القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى
تفسير القرطبي


والله أعلم

----------

